# HEAR ME RAW The Bento Box



## Dawn (Jan 19, 2021)

*HEAR ME RAW The Bento Box*

There is nothing better than being able to sit back, relax, so why not add a mask to the list? Give yourself a self-care moment with the HEAR ME RAW Bento Box. Featuring all four of the HEAR ME RAW masks, this travel sized bento box allows you to test out these awesome masks, no matter where the holidays take you or who you are with, there is plenty of product to go around!

HearMeRaw.com, $60

​


----------

